# Crank and cam sensor type ?



## prodrive2007 (Jun 28, 2007)

I have AEB engine in my A4 so I am thinking which sensors do I have ?
-Both Hall effect 
-Both magnetic referenced
-Hall crank ,Mag. cam
-Mag.crank ,Hall cam.


----------



## corrado1409 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Crank and cam sensor type ? (prodrive2007)*

easy way to tell is if they are three wire its hall effect, two wire is mag


----------



## VR6_GTI (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Crank and cam sensor type ? (corrado1409)*

im not sure on VW but hall effect can have 3-4 wires, and the sensor produces a digital signal, where as the Variable Reluctance (VR-- w/ 2 wires only) sensor is an analog signal which needs to be rectified to digital for the ECU to read properly.


_Modified by VR6_GTI at 3:08 PM 3-13-2008_


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: Crank and cam sensor type ? (VR6_GTI)*

Variable Reluctor sensors in VW-land have 3-wire connectors, built in shield.
All VW crank sensors in North America are of the Variable Reluctor type (60-2 tooth wheel on the crank). The cam sensors are just hall sensors to tell the ECU when the engine is at true TDC, just a reference signal so it always fires the correct individual coil.


----------



## VR6_GTI (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Crank and cam sensor type ? (84_GLI_coupe)*

didnt know they used 3 wires for a VR. forgive my ingnorance on the subject, but in advanced electrical in my technical college they tolds us that vr's are always a 2 wire sensor. then again we get very very few european cars in the shop to work on. so are they right on saying that or right on everything but vdubs?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Crank and cam sensor type ? (VR6_GTI)*

3rd is screen


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: Crank and cam sensor type ? (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

Ford's EDIS 36-1 system uses 2 wires, however the connector is right at the sensor. The shield wire extends all the way to that point, so it's 2-wire there but 3-wire up the line. Their sensors are in an easily accessible location.
The sensors in our VW's are shrouded by things like oil filters and starter motors, etc, so the connectors are on a length of shielded cable. The sensor itself will always be 2-wire (that's how VR works), but the 3rd pin is for the shield that extends all the way down to the sensor.
So in effect, your course is correct, the VR principle is 2-wire only. The signal is VERY sensitive, so a grounded shield wire is ALWAYS extended along the entire cable to the sensor. On some domestics, you just don't see the shield lead, but you do on VW's.


----------

